# Raw editing software?



## Sheddingskin (Jan 20, 2010)

I was frustrated with finding a suitable RAW editing software until I finally got Rawtherapee working last night. Today I used it a few times and then every time I started it up I got a windows error saying that a problem caused the program to stop working. I tried reinstalling it but that didn't work. The 2.4.1 version will work but it seems very different.

So basically what I want to know is if this problem is easily fixable, and if not, are there any other good free RAW editing programs out there? I can't really afford to buy any programs as I spent all of my money on my camera (used so no software there). Thanks


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 20, 2010)

Give this a try, I'm sure you will enjoy it, and it's free (for now).
https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=labs_lightroom3


----------



## keith foster (Jan 20, 2010)

^^^+1 on Lightroom.:thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2010)

Which camera dude?

For the D60: Go to Nikonusa.com, click on Service and Support>Product Support>Imaging Software, type downloads in the search box, at the right end of the All subs box, click to open the dropdown menu. You want Nikon Transfer and Nikon View NX.


----------



## Sheddingskin (Jan 21, 2010)

This is for the D60.

I just downloaded Lightroom and it's amazing! I'm already convinced that when the trial is up I'll have to shell out the money to actually buy photoshop now. 

Thank you guys.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 21, 2010)

I like Capture NX2 BUT easily switch over to Photoshop for MORE details.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 21, 2010)

Sheddingskin said:


> This is for the D60.
> 
> I just downloaded Lightroom and it's amazing! I'm already convinced that when the trial is up I'll have to shell out the money to actually buy photoshop now.
> 
> Thank you guys.


Same here:thumbup:

Enjoy!


----------



## The Photomonk (Jan 25, 2010)

I use Capture One Pro 5 on three different computers. It seems to handle all of LightRoom plus some.

The Photomonk


----------

